# Crape Myrtle



## steevieg (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Has anyone ever used Crape Myrtle? I have one fairly large tree we cut down last summer and it is now dry enough to burn. I believe it is hardwood, but am unsure if it's a suitable smoking wood, and if it is, what type of meat would go best with it.

I appreciate any input.


----------



## cheech (Jun 5, 2007)

Can not say that I have


----------



## monty (Jun 5, 2007)

From what I have been able to gather from some quick research the Crepe Myrtle is basically a wetlands flowering tree. I would hesitate to use it to smoke anything because it is not a true hardwood. 

But.....burn a little bit and see if it generates a black smoke and produces a bad smell. I could be 100% wrong but there is wiggle room here.

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't seem to find any references to smoking with this plant either. Everything I find talks about bushes.


----------



## steevieg (Jun 8, 2007)

It can be grown as a bush, but here in Georgia it is commonly used as a multi-trunked tree that will grow to 20 feet and more.  They are very nice ornamental trees that look great in the heat of summer.  I still have 4 but one was in a bad spot and had to go.  I just hate seeing wood go to waste...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





http://landscaping.about.com/cs/shru...pe_myrtles.htm


----------



## squeezy (Jun 8, 2007)

I found these two sites and they are deciduous (sheds leaves) so qualifies as a hardwood ... it is used to make some furniture. It should produce a mild smoke .... heck burn some and if that smells good ... try it on a bit of chicken.

Regardless ... I'd love to hear how it comes out.



http://www.floridata.com/ref/L/lager_i.cfm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crape-myrtle


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 8, 2007)

Steevie-

It concerns me that it may be grouped as an evergreens or linked with conifers. These trees should NOT be smoked.



Squeezy

Just noticed your new signature - Go for the Smoke Vault! You'll love it!


----------



## squeezy (Jun 8, 2007)

My info says they are deciduous .... anyway can't be any more harmful than cedar 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Any ideas of where I can pick one up Deb? ... going to Oshkosh Wis. in July via Chicago around the lake.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 8, 2007)

Squeezy did you smoke with cedar? Or are you talking about the planks? Planks are ok they don't actually burn (hopefully).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got mine a Amazon.com only took 3 days. Maybe you could have it delivered to Wisconsin and pick it up there? I can't seem to figure out how to get anything to Canada.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 8, 2007)

Cedar stinks! I planked some Brie or Canembert cheese for a friend once ....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Far as I'm concerned it is an evergreen that is useful in keeping moths out of your clothes .... there are much nicer woods to plank with (in my humble opinion)


Why is it that we can't walk into a store and buy the smoker you want? ... we have to pay them to ship it to your home or store for an extra $60 ....


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 8, 2007)

Paul, stop on by depending what the date is  (1st comp in July) also if you would like your more than welcome to have anything shipped here and you can just swing by and get it....it sounds like your route will take you right past us.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 8, 2007)

Any idea what variety? I found 29 listed at: http://www.usna.usda.gov/PhotoGaller...myrtleGallery/


----------



## squeezy (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll keep that in mind, but it is a little out of my planned route. I'm still trying to get out of shipping charges ... yeah ...I'm cheap!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 9, 2007)

When I was looking for it there were a few other stores that carried them but they were like up to $100 more in price.


Besides shipping to the US is free right now!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...1352765&sr=8-2


----------



## squeezy (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks like I'm going to be ordering one up ... thanks for the tip!
Any experience with the cover they are offering as to durability and such?


----------



## CptCornWault (May 18, 2019)

I just trimmed back our Crepe Myrtles and have several bunches of 1.5 inch thick branches ready to use with my clay smoker. Here in the SC wetlands this tree is abundant and many people cut them back every few years, so there is plenty to go around. Here the tree is deciduous, but in warmer climates it can be evergreen. The CA poisen control center lists the Crepe Myrtle as non-toxic. Last week I used Crepe Myrtle wood to smoke sausages. The smoke flavor is medium strength, but I had a hard time distinguishing it over the spicy sausages. Today I will be using it to smoke chicken. I imagine I’ll get a better idea of the flavor this time. Cheers!


----------

